# Best Insulation For Fish Tanks



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

GlockFu said:


> This might be a little off of the norm but I need find the best insulation for some fish tanks I have set up in the Garage. This winter has been especially cold and the heaters in the fish tanks are having a tough time keeping the water warm. I would also ideally like to insulate them from the heat in the summer.
> 
> What would the best material be to use for something like this? I was going to use Reflectix but after more research I'm not sure this would be the right choice.
> 
> ...


Possibly something similar to this Armaflex would be a consideration or google insulating blanket for other products.

http://www.industrialinsulation.com/armaflex_sheet_roll.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Low-E®-Fiberg...=8-2&keywords=Water+Heater+Insulation+Blanket


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not knowing your situation with space and number of tanks but would building a little "house" within the garage for the tanks to sit inside be possible? Then you could insulate the walls up the wazoo and with a small space heater keep the whole thing at 75 degrees.


----------



## GlockFu (Dec 3, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Possibly something similar to this Armaflex would be a consideration or google insulating blanket for other products.


 Do you know much about the stuff that is listed on Amazon? It says it has an R value of 5 while the Armaflex only has an R value of 3 at 3/4" thick. The Amazon is a lot cheaper which I definitely like but do you know which one is actually better?

Do you have a good source for the Armaflex?



craig11152 said:


> Not knowing your situation with space and number of tanks but would building a little "house" within the garage for the tanks to sit inside be possible? Then you could insulate the walls up the wazoo and with a small space heater keep the whole thing at 75 degrees.


Unfortunately I don't have the space to build a wooden structure in the garage.


----------

